# Hot off the grinder



## sharpeblades (Oct 10, 2010)

A couple more just finished up and thought i would share with you


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2010)

Beautiful work as usual Raleigh.

What is the handle on the bottom pic?


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice, interested in the last one.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 10, 2010)

*Couple of new ones*

Thanks guys ;They are all spoken for . They just asked me to post some pictures  for them. The gut hook skinner is done in "Mycarta" in camo denium off of some old overhalls


----------



## germag (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice job Raleigh,that is exactly as i was hoping for thanks


----------



## DROP POINT (Oct 10, 2010)

Mighty fine looking knives! Nice work Raleigh.

Davin


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking mighty fine Raleigh!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 10, 2010)

nice work as usual RT


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 10, 2010)

they are all beautiful works RT!


----------



## erniesp (Oct 11, 2010)

They look great Raleigh. I get alot of compliments on that gut hook. Thanks for posting pictures of the skinning set. I can't wait to  get them this week.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great looking knives!! The gut hook and skinner set look like very useful knives!!

Jimmy K


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 13, 2010)

*A couple of new ones*

Thanks guys


----------



## bg7m (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful, clean work Raleigh


----------



## marknga (Oct 13, 2010)

wow, just wow. 
That is nice piece of gnarly stag on that one with the dark spacers.
All of them are sweet. Congratulations on another job well done.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 13, 2010)

Buddy and Mark ;thank you


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 13, 2010)

really like the one in the last pic alot. all great looking knives


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

As always, very nice work RT! I have to get me one of those skinning sets one of these days.


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 13, 2010)

They are all beautiful as always Mr. Tabor! 
The "Camo Mycarta" is very cool.


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 13, 2010)

Those skinning sets are all any hunter needs


----------



## carver (Oct 14, 2010)

Always a work of art! Good job Raleigh


----------



## ccookou812 (Oct 14, 2010)

Had to clean he drool of my keyboard...great work as usual. That double set looks great


----------



## dmedd (Oct 14, 2010)

Very fine work sir.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank You Guys


----------



## Skullworks (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome work as always!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 7, 2010)

*Stag handled knives*

skully thank you


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2010)

nice looking knives Raleigh!!!! I have 2 questions....
the one with the handle made from old material, how much material do you need to make something similar? And can you make a gut hook knife with the same handle etc like the last knife I bought? it was the red handled one made from G-10 stainless? it would be cool to have a sheath they would both fit into!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 8, 2010)

*New knife for TOMI*

Tomi let me see what i can come up with for you,Tomi that material is from one of my hunting buddy s his dad donated the old camo coveralls and i laminated it together and came up with that handle .I need enought material to get 20 strips 2in.x12in.  ~Raleigh


----------

